# ANYONE ON LOFEPRAMINE?? DOC WANTS TO STOP PROZAC!!



## KellyB23 (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey all,Have been for a check up with the doc today and he wants to take me off prozac and start Lofepramine. Does anyone have any information on this drug or anyone out there that takes it?? Kelly x


----------

